# Mortgage Contracting Services Pricelist



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Trying to get some direct work with MCS. Anyone know their current pricing? Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

3, 2, 1....


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread, "Pricing, Estimating and Success": http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/pr...success-27899/

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

